

AngularJS + D3.js = Radian - zzenon
http://www.skybluetrades.net/blog/posts/2013/04/24/radian/index.html

======
jwr
"Radian is currently proprietary. There are some contractual encumbrances that
prevent us from open-sourcing it right now, but that may change at some point
in the future."

So why would this be interesting for HN readers? The idea isn't that
revolutionary, and there is no code and no way for people to do much.

~~~
zzenon
"So why would this be interesting for HN readers?"

To show what you can do with AngularJS directives and that combining it with
D3.js it can be quite powerful (even without source code). Anybody who worked
with D3.js, should know how much boilerplate code needs to be written to have
a visualisation. By abstracting that code in directives, it allows users to
use out-of-the-box d3.js graphs. Someone could go ever further to implement an
"interface" to customize these graphs through angularjs.

To anyone who's interested: I replied to another comment with a tutorial blog
of how to create d3.js directives

------
egeozcan
This looks much more meaning fult than a div soup or even a proper table, I'd
say. I'd definitely use it...

> There are some contractual encumbrances that prevent us from open-sourcing
> it right now, but that may change at some point in the future

...only if it were open source.

~~~
zzenon
You can always make your own d3 directives. Relevant "how-to" blog:
<http://briantford.com/blog/angular-d3.html>

------
arafalov
There is also Dangle (<https://github.com/fullscale/dangle>), which is
D3+Angular backed by ElasticSearch. So, if Radian cannot be open sourced,
perhaps Dangle can pick up the slack.

~~~
jcomis
Thanks for sharing this, looks really interesting.

------
lucisferre
I've been building a lot of stuff with Angular and D3 lately, they make a good
pair. The author has some good ideas here I'm looking forward to trying them
out. The author may not be able to but I'll be perfectly happy to open source
it.

------
tel
Angular + d3 is beautiful. d3 is great but often far too low level and
imperative (despite trying quite hard to be declarative). Wrapping d3
manipulations inside of Angular directives gives them a great deal of
simplicity.

I find myself creating all kinds of different classes of graphs,
parameterizing them on HTML attributes, and dropping them into Angular scopes.
With a little bit of careful throttling and $applying you can even get highly
interactive d3 graphs.

~~~
chevreuil
Agreed, Angular and d3 are two of the most beautiful and useful pieces of JS
out there. Radian's approach is very inspiring for the ones that use both of
these awesome libraries.

But I find it too low level : I don't see the point of manipulating <dot> and
<line> directives : is'nt it what SVG does already?

I'd rather use a <barchart> or a <piechart> directive.

------
smrtinsert
An excellent example of why HTML5 should have included namespaces. How would
this validate or do people not care about that anymore?

~~~
joshuacc
If you're referring to the custom elements, Angular will also let you do
things in a way that validates. Something like: <div data-plot="height=3,
width=3"></div>

~~~
ganarajpr
I think they dont.. ( atleast I dont!! )

Anyway see this article [http://programming.oreilly.com/2013/04/stop-
standardizing-ht...](http://programming.oreilly.com/2013/04/stop-
standardizing-html.html)

------
LAMike
This will definitely make data visualization easier... I want to make a
bitcoin graph with it!

------
roozbeh18
I totally understand mean and standard deviation now. :D

------
doobius
my word the font on that article is hard on my eyes

